# Moving to Limassol...



## dnb1985 (May 16, 2010)

I'm moving to Limassol in September for a new job. Does anyone know of a property company that rents small apartments in limassol. In an ideal world, I'm looking for something half between Foley's school and the beach/Debenhams. 

Also, when does the rainy/cold season start???


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

dnb1985 said:


> Also, when does the rainy/cold season start???


What is a rainy/cold season? Haven't seen one of those since we left England


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

potamiou said:


> What is a rainy/cold season? Haven't seen one of those since we left England


I believe it's supposed to be the 10 random days between November and March when we might see rain.


----------

